# Dovetail Spline Boxes



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys,

These are fun to make. Especially after a long and complicated project. Kicking back and making these little guys is really relaxing and rewarding. Its easier to make a bunch at the same time so I made 5. I'm going to give 2 away and sell three. I'm giving one to the guy that bought my table on eBay as a gift. He was my first big sale. 

They are cherry and walnut. about 9" x 6" x 3". This was my first time using wipe on poly. oil based satin. I could have done a better job with the finish but it was my first try. I do like the wipe on though for small projects like this. 

























Take care, 

Brian


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like you've done a nice job.


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice control on those mitered corners and splines. Did you hand cut the dovetail or was it a router setup? I also like that graceful line across the top - sort of Krenovian (did I just coin a word)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I think those are nice little boxes. :icon_smile:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. And yes, I made a router jig for the splines. Shaping the tops and fitting the handles took some elbow grease though. Each top started out as a 1 inch thick blank. Lots of brown dust! 

Bri


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Brian,
Nice job. When you made the curve in the top did you sand the whole thing to remove the material? I was thinking of running it across the table saw up on edge with the blade set at a slight angle to remove most of the material and then hit it with a sander to finish it. Should make a good gift.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats exactly what I did Mike. Just like a raised panel. It really helps to get a head start on the shape.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are beautiful boxes. You should be proud. They will make nice gifts. Red


----------



## stcroix123 (Oct 24, 2008)

great work!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are fantastic. I don't know what it is about contrasting woods, but it just makes a great project even better.
Thanks for posting
Ken
:thumbsup:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a thing for contrasting woods, bigtime. Its a sickness I think. lol. 
Taking good pics is hard sometimes. I have been working on lighting and back grounds for hours. I bought two reflector lights form the hardware store and put some some GE reveal bulbs in them. So I'm uploading this photo as I think it looks much better. 

I guess its time to learn some photography tricks. 







​


----------

